

Tumblr's business model... - rwhitman
http://www.tumblr.com/theme/8943

======
c1sc0
Tumblr's business model should probably include buying a few more servers or
updating their code a bit. For me right now the only acceptable way of posting
something is through their email gateway; the web admin has been
excruciatingly slow ever since I started using the service about 1 month ago.

